# DTG Printers - NZ based distributor



## klakson (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi,

I am looking at buying a DTG printer (havent decided what make and model as i would like to see the machine in action and compare print quality and prices. However i cannot not find any 
DTG distributors in New Zealand. Does anyone know any one in NZ that sells DTGs?

I guess i could travel to Sydney / Melbourne or Brisbane if really necessary.

Thanks


----------



## Johnny Tech (Oct 12, 2011)

I know ANAJET is available DTG system in australia. They have a few different models. You can contact their distributor by looking on their website at www.anajet.com


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

DTG Digital has its HQ in Australia.


----------



## mak11 (Oct 2, 2014)

hi i am looking to purchase a dtg printer i am based in new zealand


----------

